# Dwarf Models 5-15 years old



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

What are these? I've looked on the GW website but no pictures of them. The bases say they're either 1995 or 2005, so I'm curious as to what they actually are.




























Okay, and the reason it took so long;










Arrow in a can from 20 feet 

Cheers!


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

They're just older GW sculpts. The dwarf range has been completely updated over the course of the last 2 WHFB editions; some of these models are just from before then. They won't be on the GW website, because GW doesn't sell outdated or OOP models, only their newest stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The second one is the White Dwarf subscription model that you got if you subscribed to White Dwarf Magazine in 2009.

http://www.solegends.com/citle/citle2000/wdsub/sub2009whitedwarf.htm

Not sure about the rest.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool! Thanks alot.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The one below the white dwarf is a converted runesmith, with a dwarf leader/champion, the other 3 appear to be generic dwarf warriors


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The first picture has two -old- ironbreakers; the third unarmored dwarf is from an old catapult crew. 

The second picture, as everyone's said, is the White Dwarf Subscription model. 

The third picture-- the model on the left is a conversion, the model on the right is a random dwarf with great weapon. 

The fourth picture-- 20 feet is ok-- what kind of bow are you using? Give it a try at 20 yards.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

It was a 62 pound traditional long bow my father made. And it was 20 yards, I'm terrible with measurements.


----------

